# Bildwiederholung für Web



## Daegu (5. Januar 2002)

Ich würde genre ein Foto als Webhintergrund benutzen. Nun hätte ich gerne das es ein wenig harmonisch aussieht und nicht so kantig. Kann man des irgendwie mit Photoshop machen ?


----------



## Xenius (5. Januar 2002)

hm, probiers mal mit Weichzeichner oder dem Wischfinger ;o)


----------



## Tai2K (5. Januar 2002)

Wenn ich richtig verstanden habe was du willst dann musst du nur nen pinsel mit weicher kante nehmen einmal ums bild fahren und das ganze dann als .gif speichern


----------



## Daegu (5. Januar 2002)

Nein, so wie eine Textur beim mappen.


----------



## Tai2K (5. Januar 2002)

schau mal auf http://www.hot-temperature.de da giebts n tut orial wie du texturen kachelbar machst


----------



## Xenius (5. Januar 2002)

mh?
hastn beispiel davon, irgend eine Url bei der man sich das vielleicht zur besseren verständigung mal anschaun könne?


----------



## Daegu (5. Januar 2002)

http://www.hot-temperature.de/content/html/links2.php?op=search&query=

Texturen kachelbar machen  

Vielen Dank Tai2K


----------



## nanda (5. Januar 2002)

hier hatte ich das ganze mit den kacheln schon mal kurz und - ich glaube zumindest - auch verständlich erklärt:
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/showthread.php?threadid=9604 

ist wahrscheinlich so wie bei hot-temperature beschrieben.


----------



## Daegu (5. Januar 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von nanda _
> *@schwarzpunkt
> meinst du vielleicht ein endlosmuster, das du als background verwenden möchtest?
> 
> ...



Genau


----------



## Tai2K (6. Januar 2002)

Freut mich das ich helfen konnte 
Es giebt auch noch den weg (der allerdings net bei fotos sondern nur bei normalen texturen geht undzwar n bild 4 facher grösse zu erstellen das orginal 4 mal reinzukopieren und die 4 bilder dann so spiegelt dass immer nur gleiche seiten aneinander liegen (dadurch giebts fast keinen übergang) und dadurch kommen dann beim kacheln auch immer nur gleiche seiten aneinander


----------

